
Visit http://ai/ with your web browser. What happens? Why does it happen? - datanerd
https://twitter.com/susam/status/1228668017858318336
======
sturza
Was answered in this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17637114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17637114)

